# Need software for infrared on laptop...

## J.M.I.T.

I'm on the search for software to communicate with my mobile...

Does anyone know some good software? I've tried Kandy from KDE but it fails to connect to my  mobile...  :Sad: 

Thanx for help in advance

----------

## bmichaelsen

im using gnokii for communication between laptop and nokia mobile... works fine

----------

## Garbz

I used to use gnokii when i had my nokia 8210, it worked like a charm.

As for the connection problem. I sugest this:

get infra red up and running,

run irdadump.

switch ir on the phone and put it next to ur ir port on the laptop and if all goes well the text should change from random pings to somehting which may identifiy the phone.  THis will show if its Kandy not working or IRDA not working.

Also on my laptop i used smc-ircc modules and for some reason have allways needed to run "irattach irda0 -s 1" twice.

*Irda0 is defined in /etc/modules.conf as smc-ircc

----------

## J.M.I.T.

Well ... infrared works... irdadump spits out info about my mobile...

I can even transfer files from and to my mobile with openobex-apps and gsmlib, but Kandy

always fails to connect... :-/ and gnokii only works with Nokia mobiles...

i'm having a Sony Ericsson T610... damn it infrared in Windows works flawlessly... that's really bugging me   :Confused: 

Does anyone know a faq or a howto for Kandy (even a mailing-list would be fine  :Wink:  )? I have searched google, but with no avail...

----------

## J.M.I.T.

Believe it or not... Kandy's finally working...  :Confused:  i still have to investigate this phenomenon... but i'v e tried your tip with the double irattach.. nice move... you rock...

----------

## Garbz

i've never figured it out i've even checked the source but no go.  For some reason it fails to load modules or it fails to start straight after loading modules or some crap like that,  Anyway enjoy ur phone.

----------

## anil_et

Hi,

Anyone tried to connect the T610 with the builtin bluetooth with any success?

I could make my laptop recogonise the phone, but dont know how to access files or mount it.

In windows files are accessed as ftp

Tks,

Anil

----------

